# welches Programm?



## CREAGA (6. April 2005)

Grüzi

Problem: Ich arbeite zur Zeit noch im Geschäft, doch bald von zuhause aus, die Server jedoch nicht (sie stehen dann also noch in der Firma). Ich müsste aber von Zuhause aus trotzdem Zugriff auf die einzelnen Server haben. Es gibt da irgendwelche Programme die das erlauben, weiss aber nicht wie die heissen und welche zu empfehlen sind. Weiss da irgendjemand von euch besser bescheid als I ?

Gruss 
          cReAgA


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. April 2005)

Optimalerweise wird sowas ueber VPN geloest. Das ist kein Programm, sondern eine Technologie. Dabei wird ein verschluesselter Tunnel zum Firmennetzwerk aufgebaut und Du kannst in dem Netzwerk arbeiten als waerst Du im Buero.


----------



## CREAGA (6. April 2005)

Aber es gibt doch Programme welche einem erlauben übers WEB durch Passworteingabe über ein Iterface auf einen anderswo arbeitenden Server zuzugreifen'? oder irr ich mich ..
Das Programm heisst irgendwie "access anywhere" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. April 2005)

PC Anywhere gibt es da, kostet aber Geld.
VNC gibt es da auch, kostet kein Geld. 
Aber das ist ueber's Internet nicht zu empfehlen. Und warum willst Du das?
Reicht es denn nicht als Client im LAN zu sein oder musst Du Zugriff auf den Server haben als wuerdest Du direkt davor sitzen, also den Server bedienen?


----------



## CREAGA (6. April 2005)

Warum: Wenn ich die Arbeit von Zuhause aus erledigen will,  dann brauche ich (und zwar nur ich) Zugriff auf CAD-Daten, welche sich 20km  weiter entfernt auf einem Server befinden.
Ich brauche also keinen Zugriff als würde ich direkt davor sitzen, ich will nur die Daten saugen können, und danach wieder abspeichern.
übrigens: ich wohne in der Schweiz, der Server auch, - vielleich ist das ander als in Deutschland.


----------



## IAN (6. April 2005)

Hallo Creaga,

nein, dein Standort ist unerheblich.
Was reptiler meint ist das der Remote-Zugriff nur sinnvoll ist, wenn er gesicht ist. VPN bedeutet Vitual Private Network, hierbei wird eine Verschlüsselte 1zu1 Verbindung über das Internet aufgebaut. Was Du dann machen willst ist eigentlich erst mal nachrangig.
Progamme gibt es haufenweise, jedoch häufig komerziell.
Schau Dir mal die Links an:

http://www.realvnc.com/
http://www.dameware.com/products/dmrc/

IAN


----------



## CREAGA (6. April 2005)

erstma vielen dank an euch! 
Werd mich mal kundig tun. 

Grüsse 

               C   R   E   A  G  A


----------



## xCondoRx (6. April 2005)

Du kannst die Windows Terminaldienste benutzen.. Sind beim Server eh dabei.. Ist ja fürs remote Administrieren gedacht..


----------



## IAN (7. April 2005)

Voraussetzung hierfür ist jedoch der Betrieb des ISS.

IAN


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2005)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst die Windows Terminaldienste benutzen.. Sind beim Server eh dabei.. Ist ja fürs remote Administrieren gedacht..


Er braucht ja keine direkte Kontrolle ueber die Box, daher ist das nicht so sinnvoll. Die Geschwindigkeit dieser Geschichte waere ueber's iNet wohl etwas schimmelig.
Und ausserdem:


			
				IAN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Voraussetzung hierfür ist jedoch der Betrieb des ISS.


Wer will das schon?

Da es sich um Firmendaten handelt wird ein VPN wohl die beste Loesung sein. Es ermoeglicht ein Arbeiten wie im lokalen Netzwerk, mit jeglichem Serverzugriff. Und die Verbindung ist verschluesselt, was der Sicherheit dient. Weiterhin duerfte die Verbindung deutlich schneller sein als bei einer Terminalsession.


----------



## CREAGA (7. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mich jetz  für die Variante "PCAnywhere" entschschieden, ist zwar teuer, aber wurscht, die Firme bezahlts 


Gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2005)

Damit hast Du dann aber direkt Kontrolle ueber den Rechner auf den Du zugreifst. Und nicht einfach nur Zugriff auf die Daten, was Du ja eigentlich wolltest.


----------



## CREAGA (7. April 2005)

Da hast Du völlig recht. Aber man weiss ja nie obs dann doch irgendwann mal nötig wäre Direkzugriff zu haben, abgesehen davon kostets mich ja auch nichts.
Ich arbeite eben auch mit CAD-Daten von anderen Firmen, und darum muss auch eine 
sehr sichere Lösung hin, pcanywhere würde da bestimmt die Sicherheitsnorm erfüllen.

creagns


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2005)

Das wuerde ich nicht unterschreiben.
Ich hab mich mit PCAnywhere nie gross auseinandergesetzt, jedoch ueber ein paar Security-Probleme gehoert. Ist natuerlich schon was her und das koennte Vergangenheit sein. Aber wer weiss.
Wichtig ist, dass die Daten verschluesselt uebertragen werden, wenn PCAnywhere das bietet ist das schonmal die Halbe Miete.


----------



## xCondoRx (7. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er braucht ja keine direkte Kontrolle ueber die Box, daher ist das nicht so sinnvoll. Die Geschwindigkeit dieser Geschichte waere ueber's iNet wohl etwas schimmelig.
> Und ausserdem:
> 
> Wer will das schon?
> ...


Erstens ist ISS nicht zwingend.. Soviel vorweg..
Zweitens:
WTS ist übers Internet verdammt schnell.. Ich werde dir kurz erklären warum.. Es werden nur Benutzereingaben und Mausbewegungen zum Server gesendet und vom Server zum Client werden lediglich Bildschirminhalte gesendet.. Über DSL arbeitest du am Server als wenn du davor sitzen würdest.. Was die Sicherheit angeht, die Terminaldienste lassen sich 128 Bit in beide Richtungen verschlüsseln.. Nutzt man Citrix, sogar noch stärker..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Wow, 128 Bit. Da nutze ich doch lieber VPN-Access mit 1024-Bit asynchronem Schluessel.
Da er den visuellen Zugriff ja eigentlich nicht braucht waere das die sinnvollere Variante.


----------



## xCondoRx (8. April 2005)

In den Raum geschmissen (ohne vorher zu lesen und zu verstehen):


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wow, 128 Bit.


Antwort erfolgte bereits weiter oben:


			
				xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nutzt man Citrix, sogar noch stärker.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Bei wichtigen Firmendaten sollten es einfach mehr als 128 Bit sein.
Warum sollte ich die von Dir gewaehlte Konfiguration wollen? Mich auf Microsoft-Technologie verlassen, welche mir etwas bietet was ich nicht brauche, mit unzureichender Verschluesselung. Wenn ich jedoch hoehere Verschluesselung will brauch ich wieder was extra. Weiterhin ist auch der Client wohl darauf beschraenkt Windows zu nutzen und sich darueber zu verbinden. Da kann ich mich auch irren, aber ich zweifle daran, dass die Terminal-Dienste VNC-kompatibel sind.
Unterstuetzt der Kram eigentlich X.509-Zertifikate? Das ist ja gerade einer der Vorteile bei VPN, nicht nur dass man eine hohe Verschluesselung hat, man hat sogar eine recht zuverlaessige Authentizierung der User.

Mal 'ne Frage: Bist Du Microsoft-Vertreter?  Nicht persoenlich nehmen.


----------

